# Problem mit W-Lan Treiber



## Pielo (29. März 2012)

Tagchen,

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen bei meinem Laptop das Problem das beim Start immer ein Bluescreen mit folgender Meldung kommt.

Driver IRQL Not Less or Equal

Nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows XP ging alles wieder, bis ich die Treiber installiert habe. Darauf hin habe ich die "letzte funktionierende Einsellung" wieder gestartet und alle Treiber einzeln installiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es am Wlan Treiber liegt.

Laut Everest habe ich eine "Harris/Intersil prism 802.11g wireless adapter" Karte drinne. Habe den Treiber von der originalen Medion-CD genommen, der sonst auch immer gefunkt hat. Im www finde ich leider auch immer nur diesen Treiber, so das ich leider noch keinen anderen probieren konnte.

Könnte mir von euch vielleicht einer einen Tip geben woran das liegen könnte, bzw wie ich die W-lan Karte installieren kann, ohne diesen Bluescreen zu bekommen?

Ich hab mal ein Bild vom Geräte-Manager angehängt.

***lg Pielo***


----------



## PC Heini (1. April 2012)

Grüss Dich



Pielo hat gesagt.:


> Nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows XP ging alles wieder, bis ich die Treiber installiert habe.



Wie kann man das verstehen? Funktionierte auch die WLankarte? Dann lass die mit dem Wineigenen Treiber laufen. Wenn nicht, gehste mal im Bios nachschauen, ob dort was vom WLan zu finden ist.
Was auch noch sein könnte, dass Du die Chipsatztreiber installieren musst und nicht die einzelnen Treiber. ( Chipsatztreiber beinhalten mehrere Treiberpakete )
Dies mal mein Vorschlag.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

